# Updgrading ProFTPD 1.3.2 to ProFTPD 1.3.4b

## naadavan

Hi All,

I'm trying to upgrade the proftpd of one of our server but with no luck.

I tried to used this command: emerge --ask --oneshot --verbose ">=net-ftp/proftpd-1.3.4b"

And here's the output:

Calculating dependencies /

!!! All ebuilds that could satisfy ">=net-ftp/proftpd-1.3.4b" have been masked.

!!! One of the following masked packages is required to complete your request:

- net-ftp/proftpd-1.3.4b (masked by: EAPI 4, invalid: SLOT is undefined)

The current version of portage supports EAPI '1'. You must upgrade to a

newer version of portage before EAPI masked packages can be installed.

For more information, see MASKED PACKAGES section in the emerge man page or

refer to the Gentoo Handbook.

I also tried to update portage by using the command: emerge portage

And here's also the output:

Calculating dependencies |

!!! All ebuilds that could satisfy "sys-apps/portage" have been masked.

!!! One of the following masked packages is required to complete your request:

- sys-apps/portage-9999 (masked by: EAPI 3, invalid: SLOT is undefined)

- sys-apps/portage-2.2.0_alpha141 (masked by: EAPI 3, invalid: SLOT is undefined)

- sys-apps/portage-2.2.0_alpha140 (masked by: EAPI 3, invalid: SLOT is undefined)

- sys-apps/portage-2.2.0_alpha120 (masked by: EAPI 3, invalid: SLOT is undefined)

- sys-apps/portage-2.1.11.30 (masked by: EAPI 2, invalid: SLOT is undefined)

- sys-apps/portage-2.1.11.29 (masked by: EAPI 2, invalid: SLOT is undefined)

- sys-apps/portage-2.1.11.9 (masked by: EAPI 2, invalid: SLOT is undefined)

- sys-apps/portage-2.1.6.7_p1 (masked by: missing keyword)

- sys-apps/portage-2.1.4.4 (masked by: )

The current version of portage supports EAPI '1'. You must upgrade to a

newer version of portage before EAPI masked packages can be installed.

For more information, see MASKED PACKAGES section in the emerge man page or

refer to the Gentoo Handbook.

I don't know what will I do next.

----------

